# The Loss of Fox



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have spoken of him on this forum a lot... Fox, my beloved tame feral pigeon who was handraised. He was my only house pigeon out of the dozens of rescued ferals I have. 

I recently went out of town for work and although my family was taking care of my animals at home, I thought that Fox would need more attention and care then they'd be able to provide. I asked my best friend if she would be able to bird-sit while I was away. 2 fledglings that needed handfeeding and Fox, who just needs a lot of attention. 

She was happy to do it and I brought him over a few days before I left with his cage, diaper, toys, and everything he needed.

A week into my absence, I got a call saying that Fox had escaped. My friend had been cleaning his cage in the yard and put the top of an enclosure on the grass... somehow, she didn't realize that the cage was upside down and that the bars that were supposed to be on top were actually on the bottom... she put him in through the door, and he immediately flew out the top and on top of the house.

I was in a panic and completely distraught. I called everyone I knew to go out and help look for him. He was doing laps around the area and kept landing on an apartment building nearby. He is a strong flyer. I called my boyfriend, who brought his friends, and my family came out with nets and seeds. I called everyone of my friends in the area who came out and walked around looking for him. They put up posters, called local vets, put ads online, everything you would do for any other lost animal. Unfortunately, the area is highly populated by pigeons and it was impossible to tell which pigeon was which. My friends walked around calling him, following random pigeons, looking like crazy people, and I love them for it. 

They put his cage on their roof and continued putting seeds in it for two weeks, but no sign of Fox. I'm resigned to the fact that he's not coming home...I just really hope that he's found his roots and is using his natural instincts...at my house, he didn't have to be afraid of people, cats, or dogs...I just hope he realizes that in actuallity, all three of those things are pretty dangerous. I miss him so much and feel terrible that I wasn't home to look for him. I feel terrible for leaving him there when I thought that that would be the best thing for him. I feel so guilty for never having banded him or marked him in some way... I just hope he's okay.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I am so sorry that this happened. You did your best to provide quality care for Fox, but accidents do happen. He is healthy and smart. Hopefully he will find a flock and learn the rest from them. He has a much better chance than before you came into his life.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

I am so sorry for you and Fox. STILL, there is a chance he will come home. I had a bird escape that came back over two weeks later - tired and dirty, but he came back. Fox considers your house to be his home. I know he's not a homer, but he still will have basic homing instincts. 

If not, hopefully he is flying free, maybe even found a mate. 

Sending you good thoughts....


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I am extremely sorry to hear about what happened. Whenever you return home, spend some time outside where he was lost calling his name. He very well may come back to the sound of your voice. Don't give up. I will keep Fox in my thoughts.


----------

